# GoBox, required or not.



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We are planning to go into the Czech Republic tomorrow. We are over 3.5 tons and I can't decide whether we will need a GoBox device even though we will not be using toll roads. 

Common sense tells me we don't and I have looked at several web sites covering driving there but that particular question is not answered.

I have red the old posts on this topic (which I contributed to at the time) but the question still isn't answered.

In the absence of a reply from someone who can give a definite answer I think I will just go and see what happens.


Any definite answers appreciated, Alan.

Edit: On re-reading this I feel a bit daft asking a question to which the answer seems blinding obvious, still I would appreciate the reassurance of a definitive answer.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I guess all those who could answer my question are away enjoying their vans and don't have internet access.

Oh well, it turns out we will be tight for time as we have to be in Munich on Thursday morning so maybe our Czech trip will have to wait till we have more time, Alan.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Yes you do need an electrtonic device in the Czech Republic if over 3.5 tons

http://www.uta.de/publicity/uta/_internet.nsf/tindex/en_CZ.htm


----------

